# anyone else



## rnelson5 (Oct 1, 2015)

Starting to go stir crazy:bangingh?? Early season was a tease and i just don't get excited about deer hunting any more..... I have researched trips so much that i feel like i have already been to some of these places and i am about to go nuts i think. My wife told me she is going with me this year because she just HAS to see why i am so obsessed with it. I spent my lunch today on the phone with a biologist out west........ I need to move to a flyway state and start a guide service or something.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Oct 1, 2015)

Every year I get less and less excited about deer season. It's because I am getting more and more excited about duck hunting. I try and kill a deer early so I can spend more time in early November scouting and getting my gear ready.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 2, 2015)

might be from running hunt tests but i don't get super excited about duck season till the season is about a week or so out. might be a little different this year because i won't be in training at work like i have been the last 3 seasons.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the next goose season the most. I've about decided if I can shoot geese that's what I'd rather do. But I'd take some trophy ducks now and then. But dry field geese is what I love. Maybe because it's not over as quick or what but something about those big things sailing in feet down.


----------



## flatsmaster (Oct 2, 2015)

Im with you and hating the OCT lull .... I still enjoy being in Illinois perched in a tree with my bow chasing a midwest beast the first 2 wks of NOV .... then when i get back from there its about time to start shooting divers in Fl followed by xmas and heading to Mississippi to shoot some green !!!!! So come on NOV


----------



## ebrauns23 (Oct 2, 2015)

Just moved to east Texas, should be a big change from middle ga.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 2, 2015)

Already got the first four days of the Ark. opener booked.  All we need is colder weather and lots of ducks.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 2, 2015)

ebrauns23 said:


> Just moved to east Texas, should be a big change from middle ga.



There is a LOT of great public land hunting near you. You moved to the right place for a variety of ducks!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 2, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> might be from running hunt tests but i don't get super excited about duck season till the season is about a week or so out. might be a little different this year because i won't be in training at work like i have been the last 3 seasons.



Ben that is because you are more about the dog than the ducks and that is perfectly fine.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Oct 2, 2015)

try having a boat you spent a year restoring/building and dont have a motor yet to use it!! Thats driving me nuts on top of not knowing which weeks ill be down hunting okeechobee. I might just have to steal my dads motor


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 2, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Ben that is because you are more about the dog than the ducks and that is perfectly fine.



you might be right but if there are no ducks then what is the point of having a dog? and i will say there is nothing better than watching all your hard work of training the dog to go pick up that first bird that is why even though it is a hen woodie, belles first bird got mounted. and a couple of her ribbons that we have worked hard for will be up for display.


----------



## chase870 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'll be in the wheat fields of Canada this time next week. Why wait on the season when you can start early????


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 4, 2015)

chase870 said:


> I'll be in the wheat fields of Canada this time next week. Why wait on the season when you can start early????



Chase that trip is on my list no doubt. I got a buddy in ND now that sent me a pic of limts of mallards frim a field yesterday.........


----------



## TireKicker (Oct 4, 2015)

ebrauns23 said:


> Just moved to east Texas, should be a big change from middle ga.



What area of East Texas would that be?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Season is in here.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 4, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> you might be right but if there are no ducks then what is the point of having a dog? and i will say there is nothing better than watching all your hard work of training the dog to go pick up that first bird that is why even though it is a hen woodie, belles first bird got mounted. and a couple of her ribbons that we have worked hard for will be up for display.



Nice Ben. I should have gotten Oolies first retrieve mounted it was a drake mallard but I ate it instead. Ollie also doesn't have any ribbons to show off on a nice mount like that either.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 4, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Starting to go stir crazy:bangingh?? Early season was a tease and i just don't get excited about deer hunting any more..... I have researched trips so much that i feel like i have already been to some of these places and i am about to go nuts i think. My wife told me she is going with me this year because she just HAS to see why i am so obsessed with it. I spent my lunch today on the phone with a biologist out west........ I need to move to a flyway state and start a guide service or something.



Robby keep me posted on whatever adventures you decide on pursuing. I like to hear about adventures even if I can't go.

P.S. guiding is a hard road to go down be careful what you wish for. You get to be out there every day but you also have to deal with people you won't like and wish you didn't have to be around.


----------



## TireKicker (Oct 4, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Starting to go stir crazy:bangingh?? Early season was a tease and i just don't get excited about deer hunting any more..... I have researched trips so much that i feel like i have already been to some of these places and i am about to go nuts i think. My wife told me she is going with me this year because she just HAS to see why i am so obsessed with it. I spent my lunch today on the phone with a biologist out west........ I need to move to a flyway state and start a guide service or something.



Nah man, just get into B2B sales or something and just schedule everything for after lunch. That's what i do when i want to hunt.


----------



## ebrauns23 (Oct 14, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> What area of East Texas would that be?



Austin...i suppose more central..Texas is so big, i dont know where east stops and middle begins.


----------



## TireKicker (Oct 14, 2015)

ebrauns23 said:


> Austin...i suppose more central..Texas is so big, i dont know where east stops and middle begins.



Don't know anything about that area. From Galveston to Matagorda,  I'm your Huckleberry


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2015)

Been doing something to get ready nearly every day.  Wish I was in Canada or Alaska now!


----------



## maconbacon (Oct 15, 2015)

yep all this down time with the season so close on the horizon just makes the itch even worse and just means I buy more decoys and gear...


----------



## ebrauns23 (Oct 15, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Don't know anything about that area. From Galveston to Matagorda,  I'm your Huckleberry



Im hoping to hunt the coast this year, ive heard alot of good things.


----------



## Uptonongood (Oct 15, 2015)

If you go out west or up to Canada and have an epic trip, well, it'll just increase the pain when you're back down this way.  Then your focus shifts to getting back there every year for longer trips.  It took me 50 years before the flame burned down to a small, dim ember.


----------



## TireKicker (Oct 15, 2015)

ebrauns23 said:


> Im hoping to hunt the coast this year, ive heard alot of good things.



Shoot me a PM before you go and maybe i can help you out.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 16, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Shoot me a PM before you go and maybe i can help you out.



same here depending on what area of the coast you decide to go i may be able to help


----------



## ebrauns23 (Oct 18, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Shoot me a PM before you go and maybe i can help you out.



Will do, i appreciate the help.


----------



## ebrauns23 (Oct 18, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> same here depending on what area of the coast you decide to go i may be able to help



Thanks, i will be in touch if I make it out


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 20, 2015)

Boat is ready, now on to washing and painting decoys...


----------

